# Black Sabbath Volums IV not available on iTunes?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why would this be?

I was looking to get a copy and figured I'd just download for iTunes but I can find it.

This remains my favourite Sabbath album.

Anyone know why it's not on iTunes?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It doesn't appear Master Of Reality is there either. That's strange.

You could get them through Amazon MP3 if you want them I guess. But have no idea why they aren't on iTunes.

EDIT seems the Ozzy albums aren't on Amazon MP3 either.

This sort of thing is annoying. You have bands and labels complaining about piracy, then they don't make albums available on what are now the 2 largest music retailers on the planet. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I figured maybe I was looking in the wrong place.

I'll keep my eyes open for a CD I guess. Strange that Master of Reality and IV are not available but some less well known Sabbath albums are there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Were they all under the same label?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Were they all under the same label?


I don't really know.

Certainly those first four or five albums are still very well known and tracks from them are played often enough on classic rock oriented stations.

I sort of lost interest in Sabbath after Sabbath Bloody Sabbath.

The albums I enjoyed the most were (not in any particular order):

Black Sabbath

Paranoid

Master of Reality

Volume IV

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath

I have all but Volume IV


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

No Ozzy era Black Sabbath albums are available on any digital service is what I have read. Reunion is, but that is not one of the orignal albums. I was not aware of this until I looked it up after seeing this thread.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

maybe trademark issues?
ozzy is suing tony i think.
http://www.ozzy.com/us/news/ozzy-speaks-about-black-sabbath-trademark-issue

love them old sabbath albums myself-


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> maybe trademark issues?ozzy is suing tony i think. http://www.ozzy.com/us/news/ozzy-speaks-about-black-sabbath-trademark-issuelove them old sabbath albums myself-


You may be right.


It's a shame though. I agree about those old albums.

I know we musicians tend to like to make fine distinctions between genres, but to me, those first four or five albums were my introduction to heavy metal.

At least that's how I always thought of them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

much the same for me-
i had all the sabbath, up to "mob rules" on vinyl.
then i had those same albums on cassette.
now i have them on cd, but ripped em all to my pc.
i never was much of a heavy metal guy, but sabbath always was a mainstay for me, still is.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- heres the whole album on youtube-
[video=youtube;BmtWlGzm9Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmtWlGzm9Lo[/video]


----------

